# ffmpeg



## Niatross (Apr 1, 2014)

I am trying to install the multimedia/ffmpeg1 and the following "not found" errors occur:

Port: audio/faac


```
===>   ffmpeg1-1.0.4 depends on shared library: faac - found
===>  Configuring for ffmpeg1-1.0.4
ERROR: libfaac not found

If you think configure made a mistake, make sure you are using the latest
version from Git.  If the latest version fails, report the problem to the
ffmpeg-user@ffmpeg.org mailing list or IRC #ffmpeg on irc.freenode.net.
Include the log file "config.log" produced by configure as this will help
solving the problem.
===>  Script "configure" failed unexpectedly.
Please report the problem to mm@FreeBSD.org [maintainer] and attach the
"/usr/ports/multimedia/ffmpeg1/work/ffmpeg-1.0.4/config.err" including the
output of the failure of your make command. Also, it might be a good idea to
provide an overview of all packages installed on your system (e.g. a
/usr/sbin/pkg_info -Ea).
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/multimedia/ffmpeg1.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/multimedia/ffmpeg1.
```

Port: audio/lame


```
===>   ffmpeg1-1.0.4 depends on shared library: lame - found
===>  Configuring for ffmpeg1-1.0.4
ERROR: libmp3lame >= 3.98.3 not found

If you think configure made a mistake, make sure you are using the latest
version from Git.  If the latest version fails, report the problem to the
ffmpeg-user@ffmpeg.org mailing list or IRC #ffmpeg on irc.freenode.net.
Include the log file "config.log" produced by configure as this will help
solving the problem.
===>  Script "configure" failed unexpectedly.
Please report the problem to mm@FreeBSD.org [maintainer] and attach the
"/usr/ports/multimedia/ffmpeg1/work/ffmpeg-1.0.4/config.err" including the
output of the failure of your make command. Also, it might be a good idea to
provide an overview of all packages installed on your system (e.g. a
/usr/sbin/pkg_info -Ea).
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/multimedia/ffmpeg1.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/multimedia/ffmpeg1.
```

Port: audio/libvorbis


```
===>   ffmpeg1-1.0.4 depends on shared library: libvorbis - found
===>  Configuring for ffmpeg1-1.0.4
ERROR: libvorbis not found

If you think configure made a mistake, make sure you are using the latest
version from Git.  If the latest version fails, report the problem to the
ffmpeg-user@ffmpeg.org mailing list or IRC #ffmpeg on irc.freenode.net.
Include the log file "config.log" produced by configure as this will help
solving the problem.
===>  Script "configure" failed unexpectedly.
Please report the problem to mm@FreeBSD.org [maintainer] and attach the
"/usr/ports/multimedia/ffmpeg1/work/ffmpeg-1.0.4/config.err" including the
output of the failure of your make command. Also, it might be a good idea to
provide an overview of all packages installed on your system (e.g. a
/usr/sbin/pkg_info -Ea).
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/multimedia/ffmpeg1.
*** Error code 1
```

Port: multimedia/x264


```
===>   ffmpeg1-1.0.4 depends on shared library: x264 - found
===>  Configuring for ffmpeg1-1.0.4
ERROR: libx264 not found

If you think configure made a mistake, make sure you are using the latest
version from Git.  If the latest version fails, report the problem to the
ffmpeg-user@ffmpeg.org mailing list or IRC #ffmpeg on irc.freenode.net.
Include the log file "config.log" produced by configure as this will help
solving the problem.
===>  Script "configure" failed unexpectedly.
Please report the problem to mm@FreeBSD.org [maintainer] and attach the
"/usr/ports/multimedia/ffmpeg1/work/ffmpeg-1.0.4/config.err" including the
output of the failure of your make command. Also, it might be a good idea to
provide an overview of all packages installed on your system (e.g. a
/usr/sbin/pkg_info -Ea).
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/multimedia/ffmpeg1.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/multimedia/ffmpeg1.
```

Port: multimedia/xvid


```
===>   ffmpeg1-1.0.4 depends on shared library: xvidcore - found
===>  Configuring for ffmpeg1-1.0.4
ERROR: libxvid not found

If you think configure made a mistake, make sure you are using the latest
version from Git.  If the latest version fails, report the problem to the
ffmpeg-user@ffmpeg.org mailing list or IRC #ffmpeg on irc.freenode.net.
Include the log file "config.log" produced by configure as this will help
solving the problem.
===>  Script "configure" failed unexpectedly.
Please report the problem to mm@FreeBSD.org [maintainer] and attach the
"/usr/ports/multimedia/ffmpeg1/work/ffmpeg-1.0.4/config.err" including the
output of the failure of your make command. Also, it might be a good idea to
provide an overview of all packages installed on your system (e.g. a
/usr/sbin/pkg_info -Ea).
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/multimedia/ffmpeg1.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/multimedia/ffmpeg1.
```

What's the deal with these "not found" errors?

If I install these dependency ports individually, they install just fine. It's only when I attempt to install the multimedia/ffmpeg1 port that I receive these "not found" errors. I am using the Base system compiler (v4.2.1).


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Apr 1, 2014)

I've forgotten the story but ffmpeg1 is not what you want. Look into plain ffmpeg and ffmpeg0.


----------



## trh411 (Apr 2, 2014)

Niatross said:
			
		

> I am trying to install the multimedia/ffmpeg1


Where are you even finding that port? I only have:

```
drwxr-xr-x  3 root  wheel      7 Feb  6 10:22 ffmpeg
drwxr-xr-x  3 root  wheel      7 Feb  6 10:22 ffmpeg0
```
Per /usr/ports/MOVED:

```
multimedia/ffmpeg1|multimedia/ffmpeg|2013-10-27|Use multimedia/ffmpeg instead
```
Note the 2013-10-27 as-of date. Just how old is your ports tree?


----------

